# Fork Lift Mount Bucket Dumper



## Allagash (Mar 5, 2005)

The snow around my mini storage facility has been piling up this year to the point where it's getting hard to drive around the buildings. I push it as high as I can but we've had so much that that the piles getting tall and wide. If we get one or two more big storms I'm going to have to hire a machine to come down open it up some and stack or move the snow. I have a couple of fork lifts on site for my storage container business so for the heck of it, I Google'd "fork lift dump bucket" and found this:http://www.globalindustrial.com/g/material-handling/forklifts-attachments/self-dumping-hoppers/forklift-front-end-loader-dumper

This looks like it would solve my problem. I've got a 8000lb CAT and a 20,000lb Hyster both with off road style tires and 8' long forks.

What do you guys think?


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Probably work, pretty cold though. Call a guy with a loader, you'd be suprised what a hour will get you - call a honest guy and get a real hour.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Looks pretty slick. It would be a one time expense, unlike hiring someone to come in with a loader when needed. The only thing that would concern me (which would also be an issue with a loader) is that in one picture, it looks like you are driving into the pile and pushing against the side wall of your building to load. I would caution you against doing that as you are label to push a mound through the side of your building and end up with a damaged wall. I would push parallel with the building and push against the snow and continue to do that until you had your hopper full. I wouldn't use the building as a backstop to push against.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

I've seen a lot of fork lifts stuck in not a lot of snow but its your call. Whats that attachment cost?


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

alldayrj;1955318 said:


> I've seen a lot of fork lifts stuck in not a lot of snow but its your call. Whats that attachment cost?


About $1250.00


----------



## Allagash (Mar 5, 2005)

framer1901;1955264 said:


> Probably work, pretty cold though. Call a guy with a loader, you'd be suprised what a hour will get you - call a honest guy and get a real hour.


My Hyster has a heated enclosed cab so it wouldn't be that bad.


----------



## Allagash (Mar 5, 2005)

derekslawncare;1955298 said:


> Looks pretty slick. It would be a one time expense, unlike hiring someone to come in with a loader when needed. The only thing that would concern me (which would also be an issue with a loader) is that in one picture, it looks like you are driving into the pile and pushing against the side wall of your building to load. I would caution you against doing that as you are label to push a mound through the side of your building and end up with a damaged wall. I would push parallel with the building and push against the snow and continue to do that until you had your hopper full. I wouldn't use the building as a backstop to push against.


Derek,

That's a good point about not pushing into the building. Those pictures, however were from the website selling the unit. That's not me. I just wanted to show you guys what the unit looked like. On my property, I'd be pushing against concrete mafia stones stacked to form a retaining wall. I'd never get so close as to hit the concrete so as to damage the wall.


----------



## Allagash (Mar 5, 2005)

alldayrj;1955318 said:


> I've seen a lot of fork lifts stuck in not a lot of snow but its your call. Whats that attachment cost?


My Hyster has dual front tires that are the size of tractor trailer tires and weighs 24,000 lbs. I'll only be driving on ground that's been plowed down to bare pavement. Only the bucket scoop will go into raw snow.


----------

